# Grounding on service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

J Corrin said:


> A friend wants me to put a service on a building and I am questioning myself on the grounding part. I am going to put up a 400 amp meter base and 2- 200 Amp panels. The meter base I am getting has lugs in it to "double lug" the meter (on load side) to fee the panels. I am thinking that I need 4 ground rods--2 per panel or do I only need 2 total??? Thanks in advance....


Two grounds rods are all that is necessary not 4


----------

